# Ηχομιμητικές λέξεις: μπουμ, πλατς, σλουρπ και τα λοιπά



## AoratiMelani (Oct 10, 2011)

Πρώτα απ' όλα να πω ότι αναζήτησα αντίστοιχο νήμα στο φόρουμ αλλά δεν βρήκα. Αν τυχόν υπάρχει ήδη, ζητώ συγγνώμη και παρακαλώ να με παραπέμψετε εκεί. 

Δεν ξέρω αν η ερώτηση αφορά ακριβώς την ελληνική γλώσσα, αλλά νομίζω πως ναι. 
Σε κάθε γλώσσα υπάρχουν κάποιες περισσότερο ή λιγότερο καθιερωμένες ηχοποιητικές ας πούμε "λέξεις" που υποδηλώνουν συγκεκριμένους ήχους ή κατηγορία ήχων. Φερ' ειπείν:

έκρηξη βόμβας: *μπαμ*
φάπες του Οβελίξ: *παφ παφ παφ*
τύμπανα: *τα ραμ, τα ραμ*
πτώση στο νερό: *μπλουμ*
πυροβολισμοί: *μπαμ μπουμ*
ρούφηγμα σούπας: *σλουρπ*
άρπαγμα: *φραπ*

Τέλος πάντων καταλάβατε τι θέλω να πω

Επίσης υπάρχουν ή μπορεί να υπάρξουν κι άλλες τέτοιες λέξεις, οι οποίες μπορεί να μην είναι καθιερωμένες αλλά υπακούουν σε κάποιους άγραφους κανόνες, ας πούμε ακουστικής αισθητικής. Φερ' ειπείν, μπορούμε να πούμε *μπραφ * ή *μπουφ* για να δηλώσουμε πτώση, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να πούμε *πλικ*, δεν "ακούγεται" σαν πτώση.

Πού το πάω λοιπόν;

Έχω στο βιβλίο που μεταφράζω κάποιες τέτοιες "λέξεις" (πώς να τις πω δεν ξέρω), και θέλω βοήθεια με ορισμένες. Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν ότι παρεμπιπτόντως θα ήταν χρήσιμο να δημιουργήσουμε ένα νήμα όπου θα καταγράφουμε τα "καθιερωμένα".

Στο δικό μου θέμα τώρα, θέλω δύο τέτοιες λεξούλες που να δηλώνουν γρονθοκόπημα, για να τις βάλω στην παρακάτω φράση, εκεί που έχω τα νουμεράκια:
 "...θα πηγαίναμε τη νύχτα και θα μπαίναμε από τις σκεπές, ζήτω το παλικάρι [1] [1], ο Μασκοφόρος Αετός [2] [2], και θα τον κάναμε να βλέπει αστράκια,...". 
Το πρωτότυπο λέει:
"...iríamos de noche y entraríamos por los techos, viva el jovencito pam pam, el Águila Enmascarada chas chas, y le haríamos ver estrellas,..."
Δεν βάζω τις δικές μου ιδέες και προτάσεις για να μην επηρεάσω κανέναν.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 10, 2011)

... ζήτω το παλικάρι παφ παφ, ο Μασκοφόρος Αετός γκαπ γκουπ, ...


----------



## sarant (Oct 10, 2011)

Marinos said:


> ... ζήτω το παλικάρι παφ παφ, ο Μασκοφόρος Αετός γκαπ γκουπ, ...


 
Γκαπ γκουπ σίγουρα.
Τώρα, για το παφ εμείς δεν το πολυλέμε, παρά τον Οβελίξ. Θα έλεγα ότι λέμε φαπ, αλλά δεν αναδιπλασιάζεται, πιο πολύ "φααααπ" για να φανεί ότι η κατραπακιά είναι μεγάλη.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2011)

*Ηχοποίητες ή ηχομιμητικές* λέγονται οι λέξεις, εκτός αν είναι βλάχικες, όπως στο ανέκδοτο, που διπλαρώνει ο βλάχος την κοπέλα και της λέει:
— Πλιτς πλιτς;
— Γιατί, εσύ δεν πλήττεις;

Τον Αετό, με εξελληνισμένο *Γκάπα-Γκούπα*;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2011)

Το _*παφ*_ δεν το πολυλέμε, αλλά το _*μπαφ μπου*φ_, που θυμίζει μπάφλα και μπούφλα αντιστοίχως, γιατί όχι; Επίσης, να ρίξω στο ριγκ και το _*γντουπ*_ (γδούπος).


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 10, 2011)

Υπάρχει και το αρτ' νό _γρίπαπαπαπαμ _(ναι, με τόνο στο γρι) που συνοδεύεται από χαρακτηριστική κίνηση του χεριού περιστροφικά από δεξιά κάτω και προς τη μέση και πάνω. Υποδηλώνει, δε, ορμητική κίνηση προς τα εμπρός.

"Ροβόλα, Μήτσο, τον κατήφ'ρο, γρίπαπαπαπαμ, να τ'ς πάρ'μι αμπάρ'ζα" .


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 10, 2011)

Μου θυμίζετε τα Μίκυ Μάους που διαβάζαμε μικροί. 

Και τα μούμπλε-μούμπλε, σλουρπ κλπ που έλεγαν οι ήρωες. 

Το παφ νομίζω πως το λέμε. Γιατί όχι; 

Επίσης υπάρχει και το γκνταπ εκτός από το γκντουπ. Και το πλατς για το νερό.


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2011)

To παφ το λέμε για το κάπνισμα (παφ και τάληρο, δεν έλεγε η παλια διαφήμιση; ), όχι για το χτύπημα. Για τις φάπες του Οβελίξ παέι και το φαπ, και φυσικά μην ξεχνάμε το χρατς, το χρατς-χρουτς κλπ.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 10, 2011)

Πιο καλό μου ακούγεται το _γκάπα-γκούπα,_ αλλά νομίζω οτι είναι περισσότερο κατάλληλο για το σαματά από τα μαστορέματα του γείτονα (ποτέ από τα δικά μας!), παρά για τις φάπες. 

Να καταθέσω το παρόμοιο _μπάπα-μπούπα_ ντάπα-ντούπα*, που είναι αυτό που ακούν οι μεγάλοι όταν οι νέοι ακούνε μουσική 
Α, και νομίζω, το άρπαγμα είναι πιο πολύ _χραπ!_, παρά _φραπ_. :)

*αυτό είναι το σωστό, όπως είπε και η SBE


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2011)

Ντάπα-ντούπα η μουσική του γείτονα που μας ενοχλεί. 
Φλάτσα-φλούτσα ο πλαταγισμός των υδάτων


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 10, 2011)

*φαπ φαπ *και *μπουφ μπουφ *μου κάνουν περισσότερο κλικ από οτιδήποτε άλλο μέχρις στιγμής.

Εγώ αρχικά είχα παφ παφ (και έχετε δίκιο, πάει καλύτερα σε καπνό παρά σε φάπες), και για το δεύτερο σκεφτόμουν μπαπ μπαπ, μπουπ μπουπ, μπαφ μπαφ, μπουφ μπουφ (από τις μπούφλες κι εγώ).

Ναι, κι εμένα μου θυμίζει μικυμάους! Το μούμπλε-μούμπλε το λατρεύω, αλλά αυτό που με τρελαίνει είναι το σμπαρακουάκ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 10, 2011)

nickel said:


> *Ηχοποίητες ή ηχομιμητικές* λέγονται οι λέξεις


Ευχαριστώ! Θυμόμουν κάτι σαν "ηχοποιητικές", αλλά δεν ήμουν σίγουρη (και δεν κάθησα να ψάξω, ομολογώ με ντροπή). Θα ήθελες μήπως να το διορθώσεις στον τίτλο; Να τον κάνεις "ηχοποίητες λέξεις"; Και αν θες άσε ένα-δυο παραδείγματα, αν δε θες μην αφήνεις.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 10, 2011)

Στο Αστερίξ και οι Νορμανδοί όλοι οι Νορμανδοί είχαν κατάληξη αφ στα ονόματά τους. Κάποια στιγμή τους αρχίζουν στις μπούφλες ο Αστερίξ και ο Οβελίξ και στο συννεφάκι γράφει ΠΑΦ και πετάγεται ένας Νορμανδός παραδίπλα και λέει: Με φωνάξατε; και αυτός που τις έτρωγε λέει: Όχι κανείς δεν σε φώναξε Επάφ! 

Να μια απόδειξη ότι ξέρουν κι άλλοι το παφ ως ήχο της μπούφλας και όχι μόνο της τζούρας. 

Έχουμε και το φσσσσττττ! για διαφυγή αέρα. 

Επίσης, το πλατάγισμα εγώ το έχω ακούσει πολύ περισσότερο πλάτσα-πλούτσα παρά φλάτσα-φλούτσα. 

Και αν θέλουμε κι άλλες λέξεις έχουμε και το γάβγισμα και το νιαούρισμα. Καθώς και το μιρμίρισμα και το μουρμουρητό και το σούσουρο. Και τον συριγμό βεβαίως βεβαίως.


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2011)

Στα γρήγορα, ό,τι θυμάμαι τώρα, χωρίς ηχητικά ή οπτικά ντοκουμέντα (δεν είναι προειδοποίηση, απειλή είναι):

*σβιιιιν* το σπινιάρισμα

*γιιιιικ* (με την κατάλληλη εκφορά) το φρενάρισμα

*πλατς* ή *πλαφ* ο ηχηρός κόλαφος

*πλατς πλουτς* ή *πλάτσα πλούτσα* ο παφλασμός στο νερό (και με φ)

*πλίτσι πλίτσι* ο ήχος των ήρεμων κυμάτων στην ακροθαλασσιά (_αρχ._ φλοίσβι φλοίσβι ) ή το χαλαρό κολύμπι

*κρατς* η θραύση (ή ο ήχος πάταξης σκληροχίτωνου ζουδιού)

*χρατς* το σκίσιμο

*χριτς-χρατς* το βέλκρο

*χριτς-χρατς-κλικ* οι παλιές φωτογραφικές ινσταμάτικ (μ' ένα χριτς-χρατς-κλικ, έτοιμη η φωτογραφία)

*ντόινγκ* το ελατήριο

*μπόινγκ* η αντίδραση στην ξαφνική μπαρούφα

*ζντουπ* το ίδιο με το αποπάνω, παρατεταμένο όμως (και με διαβάθμιση: όσο πιο μακρόσυρτο το ζ, τόσο πιο μεγάλη η μπαρούφα, άρα και η αιώρηση πριν την πτώση)

*χραπ* το άρπαγμα

Σκυτάλη στους επόμενους.


Εδιτ: Για το φσσστ μαζί με το μπόινγκ:






Το καταντήσαμε εδώ μέσα καφωδείο (Τσαγανέα αθάνατε!)


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2011)

Πλάτσα-πλούτσα και φλάτσα φλούτσα δεν είναι το ίδιο. Το πρώτο είναι πιο δυνατό από το δεύτερο.


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2011)

Right, I dive corrected. ;)


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2011)

Αναζητώντας _ηχομιμ._ στο ΛΚΝ, διάλεξα αυτές:

γκλουπ
κλαπ κλαπ
κρακ
ματς μουτς
μπλουμ
μπραφ (στο slang.gr διάβασα περίεργα πράγματα)
ντάκα ντούκα
ουά
πατατράκ
σνιφ
ταρατατζούμ
τζιζ
τράκα τρούκα
τσαφ τσουφ
φρου φρου (κι αρώματα)

Από σελίδα μας:
χλάπα της και χλούπα της


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2011)

...
*βλαμπανταμπούμ* ο πάταγος όταν σωριάζονται πολλά ή βαριά αντικείμενα (όμως δεν ξέρω πόσο διαδεδομένο είναι έξω από τον κύκλο των αναγνωστών μικιμάους. Τα παρόμοια δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να τα βάλουμε εδώ, αλλά να καταθέσω τα δυο αγαπημένα μου: _σμπαρεκουάκ_ και _ταντάχ_)

*πάφα πούφα* το τσιγάρο - Ημισκούμπρια

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWa9DOOMmrY
[video]http://www.mygreek.fm/el/video-clip/3356/Pafa-poufa-to-tsigaro[/video]


*παταπάτας* ο χασικλής (όχι ακριβώς ηχομιμητικό, αλλά ιδιωματικό στα δυο στενά)


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2011)

το τσαφ τσουφ της μηχανής
στον κατήφορο σαμπάρει
και ρολάρει η μηχανή
τσαφ τσαφ τσουφ αμέσως κάνει
τσαφ τσαφ τσουφ
τσαφ τσαφ τσουφ


Chattanooga Choo Choo - Glen Miller Orchestra


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2011)

Το *ντούκου*, το δικαίωμα στην πόκα που μπορεί να συνοδεύεται και από το ανάλογο χτύπημα των κλειδώσεων των δαχτύλων στο τραπέζι, το βάζουμε εδώ ή μήπως έχει άλλη προέλευση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Στο Αστερίξ και οι Νορμανδοί όλοι οι Νορμανδοί είχαν κατάληξη αφ στα ονόματά τους. Κάποια στιγμή τους αρχίζουν στις μπούφλες ο Αστερίξ και ο Οβελίξ και στο συννεφάκι γράφει ΠΑΦ και πετάγεται ένας Νορμανδός παραδίπλα και λέει: Με φωνάξατε; και αυτός που τις έτρωγε λέει: Όχι κανείς δεν σε φώναξε Επάφ!
> 
> Να μια απόδειξη ότι ξέρουν κι άλλοι το παφ ως ήχο της μπούφλας και όχι μόνο της τζούρας.


Σε ποια γλώσσα ήταν αυτό το Αστερίξ; Εννοώ, για την απόδειξη ότι και άλλοι ξέρουν το παφ ως ήχο της κατραπακιάς.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 10, 2011)

daeman said:


> *χριτς-χρατς* το βέλκρο


 
Ενίσταμαι! Το βέλκρο είναι _παγκοσμίως_ γνωστό ως "χρατς-χρουτς"


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2011)

ντούκου [dúku] επίρρ. τροπ. : (οικ.) 1. τοις μετρητοίς: Για το σπίτι πλήρωσα ~ ένα εκατομμύριο. 2. ΦP περνάω ~ / περνάω στο ~, αποσιωπώ κτ.: Περιπτώσεις που δεν μπορούν να περάσουν ~. [*ηχομιμ*.]


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σε ποια γλώσσα ήταν αυτό το Αστερίξ; Εννοώ, για την απόδειξη ότι και άλλοι ξέρουν το παφ ως ήχο της κατραπακιάς.


 
Ιδού, από τη μετάφραση της ΜΑΜΟΥΘ, αν και το ίδιο θυμάμαι και στην παλιότερη μετάφραση, με τον Νορμανδό που εδώ είναι Κεμπάφ να ονομάζεται Επάφ (από την _επαφή_, φαντάζομαι), πιο πετυχημένο κτγμ, γιατί λείπει το μ και ο ήχος είναι ο ίδιος με το _και παφ!_, άσε που το Κεμπάφ τι παριστάνει, το κεμπάπ; 








Επίσης, το πρωτότυπο γράφει PAF σε πολλά σημεία που πέφτουν μπούφλες και η γραφή του ήχου δεν περικλείεται στα συννεφάκια ώστε να μεταγραφεί. Παρέμπ, αυτό ήταν το πρώτο τεύχος του Αστερίξ που έπιασα στα χέρια μου, μειράκιο ακόμα, σε μια Έβγα-ψιλικατζίδικο στη Θεσσαλονίκη, και γεννήθηκε ένας έρωτας μεγάλος.


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2011)

Ξεχάσαμε το *κλικ* που οι κομπιουτερόπληκτοι κάνουμε όλη μέρα, όχι αυτό δυστυχώς. :inno:


----------



## Elsa (Oct 10, 2011)

Και το ντρούνγκου-ντρούνγκου-ντρούνγκου-ντρουν (τα βραχιόλια της βροντούν) 

Αλήθεια, εσείς λέτε κλίτσι-κλίτσι το συρραπτικό ή είναι αργκό του γραφείου μας; 

Και τον ήχο που κάνουν οι πασατέμποι: τσάκα-τσούκα 
(απ' όπου και ο γραφικός "Βασανιάρης Τσακατσούκας, πάω αργά γιατί βιάζομαι -η ζωή είναι ένα παραμύθι", αν θυμάστε, που γύρναγε στα Εξάρχεια)


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2011)

Ωραία πάσα, Έλσα! :)

Τάκα τάκα τάκα τα πεταλάκια και τα τακουνάκια, ντρίγκι ντρίγκι ντρίγκι τα κουδουνάκια


----------



## Elsa (Oct 10, 2011)

Συνεχίζω:






Άρα, αργαλειός: τακ-τακ-τακ τουκ-τουκ-τουκ-τουκ :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2011)

Elsa said:


> [...]
> Αλήθεια, εσείς λέτε κλίτσι-κλίτσι το συρραπτικό ή είναι αργκό του γραφείου μας;
> 
> Και τον ήχο που κάνουν οι πασατέμποι: τσάκα-τσούκα
> (απ' όπου και ο γραφικός "Βασανιάρης Τσακατσούκας, πάω αργά γιατί βιάζομαι -η ζωή είναι ένα παραμύθι", αν θυμάστε, που γύρναγε στα Εξάρχεια)



Ναι, κλίτσι-κλίτσι το συρραπτικό και σε άλλα γραφεία.

Δεν τον ξεχνώ τον Εξαρχειώτη τσακατσούκα: _Έλα ο τσακατσούκας, παιδιά!_ και σου άφηνε στο τραπέζι ή στην μπάρα δυο φιστικάκια να γλυκαθείς και ν' αγοράσεις. Και απ' ό,τι βλέπω, τον θυμούνται κι άλλοι σ' ένα νήμα για το _τσούκου τσούκου_ και τα σχετικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2011)

Έλα ο τσακατσούκας παιδιά... Καραϊσκάκη, Κυριακές, αρχές των 70ζ...


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 10, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ, δαεμάνε! Θυμόμουν την ουσία αλλά όχι ακριβώς την περίσταση. 

Σε ένα παιδικό τραγουδάκι (μάλλον παραδοσιακό) λέει ντράγκα-ντρούγκα τα όργανα... 






Και κοκοκό κάνει η κότα και ο δειλός. 

Και καμπούμ ή μπαμ η βόμβα ή η σεξοβόμβα στο Απόψε κάνεις μπαμ! 

Και τσάκα-τσούκα ή τικ τακ το ρολόι και η καρδιά σε τραγούδι πάλι.


----------



## Earion (Oct 11, 2011)

Από την παρασημαντική των "μικιμάους":

μούμπλε μούμπλε (ακατάληπτα ψιθυριστά λόγια)
σνιφ
κλαψ
λυγμ (προφανή και τα τρία)
σκουακ και παρασκουάκ ή σμπαρακουάκ (αιφνιδιασμένη αντίδραση ενός παπιού)

γκόινγκ γκόινγκ (μεταλλικός ήχος)


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2011)

Νταν-νταν η καμπάνα
Ντριν ντριν το κουδούνι
Ντράγκα ντρούν το καμπανάκι


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 11, 2011)

O Earion έδωσε καλή πάσα. Και το γκονγκ ηχοποίητη λέξη είναι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 11, 2011)

Επίσης ντου(π).


----------



## Zbeebz (Oct 11, 2011)

Για τις φάπες εδώ στον Βορρά λέμε το "πάτα κιούτα".

"Και τον αρχίζει στο φαπίδι, πάτα κιούτα, πάτα κιούτα, τον έκανε μπλε μαρέν".


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2011)

Zbeebz said:


> Για τις φάπες εδώ στον Βορρά λέμε το "πάτα κιούτα".
> 
> "Και τον αρχίζει στο φαπίδι, πάτα κιούτα, πάτα κιούτα, τον έκανε μπλε μαρέν".


Αυτό νομίζω ότι είναι το πατ-κιουτ, δηλαδή στο πι και φι.


----------



## Zbeebz (Oct 11, 2011)

Όχι, Αλεξάνδρα, άλλο το πατ-κιουτ= γρήγορα. 
Αυτό είναι πάτα κιούτα, έχει και -α. Έτσι το έχω ακούσει, δηλαδή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 11, 2011)

Έτσι είναι. Μάλιστα είναι *τα* πάτα κιούτα και *το* πατ κιουτ.


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2011)

Το 'χω ακούσει κι εγώ αυτό το παραστατικό _πάτα κιούτα_, αλλά ξέροντας μόνο το _πατ-κιουτ_ μέχρι τότε, δεν έψαξα από πού βγαίνει, υποθέτοντας ότι το επηρέασε το ηχομιμητικό _πατ_ και η έκφραση "τον άρχισε στις γρήγορες". 
-Πάρε κι αυτή, να κι η άλλη, που θα μου πεις εμένα... -Σία, αφεντικό, με ξεκαυκάλωσες! Κιουτ θέαμα.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 11, 2011)

Και κλατς, έκλεισε το καπάκι... Το είπαμε αυτό; Δεν το 'παμε νομίζω. 

Και για να ευθυμήσουμε λίγο υπάρχει και αυτό:


----------



## Tapioco (Oct 12, 2011)

Zbeebz said:


> Για τις φάπες εδώ στον Βορρά λέμε το "πάτα κιούτα".
> 
> "Και τον αρχίζει στο φαπίδι, πάτα κιούτα, πάτα κιούτα, τον έκανε μπλε μαρέν".



_Έτσ._
Οι πιο εξελιγμένοι χρησιμοποιούν και το "σάτα-πάτα-κιούτα" ή το σκέτο "σάτα-πάτα".


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 12, 2011)

*τσαφ-τσουφ, τσαφ-τσουφ*, το τραίνο περνά...

Στην ίδια σελίδα και το* έρε τζουμ* τριάντα ένα κ.λπ., αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι ηχομιμηρικό το "έρε" (το τζουμ μάλλον είναι, αλλά τι μιμείται, θα σας γελάσω).

*φλαπ-φλαπ *ήχος φτερουγίσματος

αυτά για τώρα (πρέπει να πιάσω ένα μικυμάους κι ένα αστερίξ να κάνω αποδελτίωση)


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2011)

*Μπλαμπλά*, που μέχρι και δείκτη έχουμε.

ΛΚΝ: 
*μπλα μπλα* το [blablá] O (άκλ.) *:* (οικ.) λόγια πολλά και χωρίς περιεχόμενο. [λόγ. < γαλλ. bla-bla & μέσω του αγγλ. blaa-blaa]

OED:
*blah*, n. colloq. (orig. U.S.). Also bla, blaa. [Imitative.] 
Meaningless, insincere, or pretentious talk or writing; nonsense, bunkum. Also used as a derisive interjection. Freq. reduplicated.


Και τα συνώνυμα _*μπούρου μπούρου* _και _*μπίρι μπίρι*_.


Για άλλες ιδέες, στο λήμμα οnomatopoeia (ονοματοποιία) της Βίκης κι εδώ.


----------



## sarant (Oct 14, 2011)

Είναι απόλυτα συνώνυμο το μπίρι μπίρι με το μπλα μπλα; Αναρωτιέμαι. Το μπίρι σχεδόν πάντα λέγεται για συνομιλία δύο ή περισσότερων, ενώ το μπλα-μπλα κυρίως για φλυαρία σε μονόλογο -ή όχι;


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2011)

Την ώρα που έγραφα τη λέξη συνώνυμα, αυτό σκεφτόμουν, ότι το μπλαμπλά είναι συνήθως φλυαρία του ενός, μεγαλόφωνη και μεγαλόστομη, ή μπαμπάλισμα, μούμπλε μούμπλε, ενώ το μπιριμπίρι / μπουρουμπούρου φλυαρία των δύο+, πολλές φορές κουτσομπολίστικη, μασλάτι, ή ψιθυριστή, ψου ψου ψου. 
Είπα όμως να μην το βαρύνω, με τη βεβαιότητα ότι όλο και κάποιος θα το έθιγε, πατ-κιουτ. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 14, 2011)

Υπάρχει και ο φαφλατάς, άρα κάποιο ηχομιμητικό φαφλ σημαίνει επίσης φλυαρία.


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2011)

Το ΛΚΝ τουλάχιστον (που είναι εύκολη η πρόσβαση, στο δίκτυο, όχι σε έντυπα τούβλα ή απάλευτα πιντιέφια) έτσι γράφει:

*φαφλατάς* ο [faflatás] O1 θηλ. φαφλατού [faflatú] O37 : για άνθρωπο φλύαρο, που λέει πολλά, επιπόλαια και συνήθ. ανόητα λόγια. [μσν. φαφλατάς ηχομιμ.· φαφλατ(άς) -ού]


----------



## Earion (Dec 14, 2011)

*κλιπιτικλόπ*
υπάρχει και εξελληνισμένο! : *κλιπιτικλόπος*


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 14, 2011)

Βεβαίως! Θυμάμαι σε κάποιο Λούκυ Λουκ (ίσως να ήταν "Το κάνυον των Απάτσι") την κραυγή "Ανταντά ανταντά κλιπιτικλόπος!"


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 14, 2011)

daeman said:


> OED:
> *blah*, n. colloq. (orig. U.S.). Also bla, blaa. [Imitative.]
> Meaningless, insincere, or pretentious talk or writing; nonsense, bunkum. Also used as a derisive interjection. Freq. reduplicated.


Λοιπόν το blah μου φέρνει μονίμως στο νου το ισπανικό hablar, και συχνά αναρωτιέμαι αν έχουν κάποια σχέση (αν αναλογιστούμε ότι το blah προήλθε από τις ΗΠΑ και ότι ακριβώς από κάτω βρίσκεται το Μεξικό με τους μπλαμπλάδες μεξικάνους του, ίσως δεν είναι τελείως απίθανο).

Εντωμεταξύ στο Online Etymology Dictionary βλέπω:
blah (n.) Look up blah at Dictionary.com
"idle, meaningless talk," 1918, probably echoic; the adj. meaning "bland, dull" is from 1919, perhaps influenced by Fr. blasé "bored, indifferent." The blahs "depression" is first attested 1969.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 14, 2011)

AoratiMelani said:


> Βεβαίως! Θυμάμαι σε κάποιο Λούκυ Λουκ (ίσως να ήταν "Το κάνυον των Απάτσι") την κραυγή "Ανταντά ανταντά κλιπιτικλόπος!"


Εγώ θυμάμαι "Κλιπιτικλόπος πατσιμπούμ καράμπας". Καλά θυμάμαι;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 14, 2011)

Ναι ναι ναι, πού το θυμήθηκες, μπράβο! :clap::clap::clap:

...ή μήπως ήταν "πατσιμπούμ καράκας"; :huh:


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 15, 2011)

Ναι, τώρα που το λες, μπορεί να ήταν "καράκας".


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 15, 2011)

Κάτι ακόμη που θυμάμαι ήταν ότι στο Λούκυ Λουκ η λέξη "κλιπιτικλόπος" δεν δήλωνε τον ήχο των οπλών των αλόγων, αλλά δήλωνε συγκεκριμένα το Ιππικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 15, 2011)

AoratiMelani said:


> Κάτι ακόμη που θυμάμαι ήταν ότι στο Λούκυ Λουκ η λέξη "κλιπιτικλόπος" δεν δήλωνε τον ήχο των οπλών των αλόγων, αλλά δήλωνε συγκεκριμένα το Ιππικό.


Δεύτερος το οποίο! (second that) ;)


----------



## Tapioco (Dec 16, 2011)

_*τσικλιντάκ:*_ ήχος κλειδαριάς (εκείνες οι μεγάλες, οι κούφιες)


----------



## Earion (May 3, 2012)

Πολλές ηχομιμητικές λέξεις εδώ:

Τικ, τακ-τακ, τσαφ, κρουτσουντόκ, ντοκ-ντοκ, πλιτς, κοκ, τακ-τοκ, χροκ, ξεγρόκ. Οι ήχοι της γραφομηχανής.


----------



## Zbeebz (May 3, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Κάτι ακόμη που θυμάμαι ήταν ότι στο Λούκυ Λουκ η λέξη "κλιπιτικλόπος" δεν δήλωνε τον ήχο των οπλών των αλόγων, αλλά δήλωνε συγκεκριμένα το Ιππικό.


Ολόκληρη η φράση ήταν "Ανταντά κλιπιτικλόπος" και σήμαινε "έρχεται το ιππικό"! :-D


----------



## Thanasis_P (May 3, 2012)

Earion said:


> Από την παρασημαντική των "μικιμάους":
> 
> μούμπλε μούμπλε (ακατάληπτα ψιθυριστά λόγια)
> σνιφ
> ...



Θυμήθηκα (και με την ευκαιρία αναζήτησα σ' ένα δυο τεύχη) μερικούς ήχους αυτοκινήτων: Σκρεσχ (φρενάρισμα), Ροάαρρρ (γκαζάρισμα) Σβίιιν (Προσπέρασμα) Ουίιι ουίιι... (Πυροσβεστική κλπ) Μπίιιπ (κόρνα)

Μια αυθαίρετη ταξινόμηση θα μπορούσε να κατατάξει αυτές τις λέξεις των κόμικς σε δυο κατηγορίες: α) Σ' αυτές που προφέρονται από τους ήρωές τους (γλουπ, κλαψ, λυγμ κλπ), από τις οποίες πολλές έχουν ετυμολογική βάση και β) Σ΄εκείνες που προβάλλουν στο σκηνικό (πχ ρούμπλε για μια κατολίσθηση). Υπάρχει τοση αφθονία και ποικιλία, που μπορεί κάποιος να φτιάξει ένα "λεξικό" μόνο απ'αυτές.


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2012)

Λίγη αγγλική βιβλιογραφία / ιστογραφία, μια και πολλά απ' αυτά είναι... μεταφραστικά ηχομιμητικά δάνεια:

Wiktionary: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Category:Onomatopoeia
Examples of Onomatopoeia: http://www.poetandknowit.com/english-definitions/onomatopoeia-examples.aspx
Animal sounds: http://www.eleceng.adelaide.edu.au/Personal/dabbott/animal.html
Written sound: http://www.writtensound.com/index.php
KA-BOOM! A Dictionary of Comic Book Words, Symbols & Onomatopoeia (Amazon)


----------



## dolphink (May 11, 2012)

Και δύο ποιηματάκια από _Τη Γλώσσα μου_ της Α΄ Δημοτικού


*Ο ΦΑΚΗΣ*

Εμπρός, ένα δυο, προσοχή!

Εμένα με λένε Φακή.

Κορμί κορδωμένο,
μουστάκι στριμμένο,
γαλόνια χρυσά και σπαθί.

*Η σάλπιγγα τάρα τατά.*

σπαθί και ντουφέκι χτυπά,

*μπαμ μπουμ το κανόνι,*
*μπουμ μπαμ το τρομπόνι.*
Ποιός βγαίνει σε μένα μπροστά;

Γυρεύω παντού τον εχτρό.

Κι ας είν' αντρειωμένοι σωρό,

γιγάντοι και δράκοι,
θεριά με φαρμάκι,
καπνός μόλις πρόβαλα εγώ.

Μονάχα ξαφνιάζομαι,* οχού!*

τρομάζω απ' τους ίσκιους, *χουχού!*

Ένα φύσημα αγέρα,
κι ας είναι και ημέρα,
μου παίρνει κι αντρεία και νου

(Βασίλης Ρώτας)


*Η ΣΑΚΑΡΑΚΑ*

*Γκραν και γκρουν και τρίκι τράκα...*
Δες, περνάει μια σακαράκα!

Αγωνίζεται, *μπαμ μπουμ*
παλιοσίδερα χτυπούν.

*Τρίκι τρακ* στην ανηφόρα,
προσπαθεί να πάρει φόρα.

*Πουφ πουφ πουφ* μέσα στη σκόνη,
ξεφυσάει και ξεφουσκώνει.

*Τρίκι τρακ και γκραν και γκρουν*,
ουφ, τα λάστιχα βογκούν.

*Ξάφνου παφ!* έχουνε σκάσει
κι έχει η γειτονιά ησυχάσει

(Ρένας Καρθαίου)


----------



## Earion (Apr 23, 2013)

Κατά το δειλινό έπεσε μια φοβερή βροχή. Νόμιζε κανείς ότι ο ουρανός είχε γίνει ένας μεγάλος καταρράκτης. Τα όρνια και τ' άλλα πετούμενα πιάστηκαν από τ' αγριοκαίρι αναπάντεχα εκεί που κυνηγούσαν κι εκεί που βοσκούσαν, κι έτρεχαν αγέλες αγέλες στ' αντικρινά βουνά, όπου είχαν τες φωλιές τους· αλλά τα βαριά κοράκια, επειδή δε βαστούσαν, φαίνεται, να ξακολουθήσουν το δρόμο τους για τες φωλιές τους, μαζεύτηκαν στα κλωνάρια των χιλιόχρονων πουρναριών που ήταν γύρα γύρα στο χειμάδι μου και *κρακράκιζαν *με μεγάλο αλαλαγμό, σα να κιντύνευαν να χάσουν τη ζωή τους.

Χρήστος Χρηστοβασίλης. «Η καλύτερή μου αρχιχρονιά». _Διηγήματα της στάνης_. Αθήνα: Ανέστης Κωνσταντινίδης, 1898, σ. 7.


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2013)

Earion said:


> και *κρακράκιζαν *με μεγάλο αλαλαγμό, σα να κιντύνευαν να χάσουν τη ζωή τους.


Και πάνω που γλιτώσαμε τους _κρακισμούς_, νομιμοποιήθηκαν οι *κρακρακισμοί*...


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 26, 2013)

Έψαχνα για κάτι άλλο και έπεσα πάνω στο λήμμα _πουλ πουλ_. Η ερμηνεία που δίνει το ΛΚΝ είναι σχεδόν ίδια με του ΛΝΕΓ, αλλά προσθέτει ότι η λέξη είναι ηχομιμητική. Ηχομιμητική από πού; Κάνει η κότα ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο πουλί ήχο που να μοιάζει έστω και στο ελάχιστο με _πουλ_; Μήπως, λέω μήπως, πιο πολύ έχει να κάνει με την λέξη _πουλί_;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 26, 2013)

Εγώ πάντως τείνω να συμφωνήσω μαζί σου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 26, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι ανήκει στις «νέας κοπής» ηχομιμητικές φωνές ζώων. Έχω ακούσει και το κοτ-κοτ κοτούλα.


----------



## sarant (Aug 27, 2013)

Nέας κοπής αλλά όχι νέες, το πουλ-πουλ το έλεγε και η γιαγιά μου αν δεν κάνω λάθος.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 27, 2013)

Εμένα απ' ό,τι ξέρω η προγιαγιά μου έλεγε "πουλ-πουλίτσες, πουλ-πουλίτσες".


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2013)

Πρωτολογισμός: *πλατσάφ-πλατσούφ* ή *πλατσάφ-τσουφ* (με απλολογία). :laugh:


----------



## Earion (Jan 28, 2014)

Μπραφ! μπραφ! μπραφ!», εβρόντησε, ως εις ανταπάντησιν, το ανοικτόν παράθυρον, δεινώς, από το βάθος της πλατείας.

Φρατ! φρατ! φρατ!», διακρίνετ’ αντηχούσ’ από το καφενείον, πλαταγίζουσα, η υπερμεγέθης πατσαβούρα, που κρατεί ο υπηρέτης, καταφερομένη επί των επίπλων του.

«Κρακ! κρακ! κρακ!», κροταλίζουν τα καθίσματα, προσκρούοντα προς άλληλα σφοδρώς, καθώς αρπάζοντ’ απ’ τα σπεύδοντα γκαρσόνια, διά να εισαχθούν στην μπιραρίαν.

«Γκροπ! γκροπ! γκροπ!», αγροικούνται βαρείς βηματισμοί επάνω εις τις πλάκες.

«Κρρρ!», έκριξ’ ελαφρά η ύαλος επανακλειομένη.

«Ντιγγ! ντιγγ!», ανέδωκ’ ήχον διαυγή, οξύν, από παρακειμένου δρόμου, κρουόμενον το κουδουνάκ’ οικίας, από κάποιον νυκτοβάτην φαίνεται, μόλις τώρα μεταβαίνοντα να κοιμηθεί.

«Γκκκρρρ!», άμαξα εκυλίσθη, ερχομένη πόρρωθεν, επρόβαλεν, επέρασεν από τα πλάγια της πλατείας, διηυθύνθη προς τον Άγιον Κωνσταντίνον, τρέχουσα.

Από το διήγημα του Μιχαήλ Μητσάκη Ζωγραφιά νυκτερινή.


----------



## Earion (Mar 5, 2014)

Στην πρόσοψη του σπιτιού ήταν το μπαλκόνι (...). Εκεί από κάτω ερχόταν και χόρευε και τραγουδούσε ένας Σουδανέζος με κοχλάδια πολλά κρεμασμένα σα φούστα από τη μέση του, που ήταν εγγαστρίμυθος και φώναζε τραγουδιστά: — *Α μα σιγαρέτ τσιμουάντιγγ*!
Και με τη φωνή της κοιλιάς έλεγε: «*Κουουρουάγγ, κρουακουγκρουάγγ, κουρουουάγγ, κρουάκουγκρουάγγ*».
Και μεις τρομερά χαιρόμασταν, και ο πατέρας τού έριχνε ένα δυο σιγάρα, και χόρευε αυτός, κουνώντας το κάθισμά του, και κροτάλιζαν τα κρεμαστά κοχλάδια της μέσης του ...

Πηνελόπη Σ. Δέλτα. _Πρώτες ενθυμήσεις_. (Αρχείο της Π. Σ. Δέλτα, 3). Αθήνα: Ερμής, 1980, σ. 10.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 16, 2014)

> Ernst Havlik’s (1981) Lexikon der Onomatopoien is an entire dictionary consisting only of comic strip sound effects. It contains an introductory analysis, 2222 onomatopoeic items, and 111 illustrations. The section on kissing, for instance, contains glork, schmatz, schuic, shluk, smack, smurp and shmersh — quite a poetic collection in itself. More unexpected are woin and töff, both of which are intended to represent the sound of a car horn. A breaking car apparently goes tata in at least one source, and from a ‘scientific laboratory,’ one gets to hear foodle, grink, and sqwunk. Perhaps even more interesting are the sounds floop, flop and flomp, which represent the sound of a bra being taken off. Anyone prejudiced against the genre as such, may see it as a confirmation that the sections on ‘violence’ take up 17 pages, while that devoted to ‘thinking’ consists of a mere five lines.



– Mikael Parkvall, Limits of Language, 2006

(πηγή)


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2014)

> A breaking car apparently goes tata in at least one source



Δεν μπόρεσα να ανοίξω το βιβλίο _Limits of Language_ του Mikael Parkvall, αλλά υποθέτω ότι πρέπει να είναι «braking car», αν και το tata θα πήγαινε σε honking car.

Ποια ηχομιμητική έχουμε για το φρενάρισμα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 16, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ποια ηχομιμητική έχουμε για το φρενάρισμα;


Νομίζω κάτι σε σκριιιιτς.


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Ποια ηχομιμητική έχουμε για το φρενάρισμα;





daeman said:


> Στα γρήγορα, ό,τι θυμάμαι τώρα, χωρίς ηχητικά ή οπτικά ντοκουμέντα (δεν είναι προειδοποίηση, απειλή είναι):
> 
> *σβιιιιν* το σπινιάρισμα
> 
> ...


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2014)

nickel said:


> ... αν και το tata θα πήγαινε σε honking car.
> ...



Εκτός αν έχει κλάξον, οπότε κάνει ahooga:







ή κόρνα με φούσκα, οπότε στα δικά μου αφτιά κάνει «φαπμ φαπμ»:


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2014)

...
A report from Yoko Onomatopeia:






Are we having fun yet?


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 8, 2014)

Ανάρτηση φίλου στο φέισμπουκ:


> Αυτό το βενζινάδικο έξω από το Hofuf, θα με στοιχειώσει. Απόψε, εκεί που περίμενα τον βενζινά, πρόσεξα ότι ο οδηγός του μπροστινού μου αυτοκινήτου, περίμενε έξω από το αυτοκίνητό του απολαμβάνοντας το τσιγαράκι του 2 μέτρα από τις αντλίες.
> 
> Μετά το αρχικό σοκ βγαίνω εντρόμος και του φωνάζω (με τα άψογα αραβικά μου):
> - Χαμπίμπι, μπενζίν. Very dangerous!
> ...


Και παρακάτω στα σχόλια:


> Αναγνώστρια: καταλαβα και το καμπούμ. Είναι κατι σαν το *Βλανταμπαντουμ* που έκανε το καράβι στο Αστεριξ στην Κορσική;
> Ο φίλος μου: το καμπούμ είναι διεθνής λέξη. Κάτι σαν το μπανγκ, μπανγκ.
> Εγώ: Το "καμπούμ" δεν νομίζω να είναι διεθνές. Εδώ π.χ. δεν το έχω ακούσει ποτέ μου, σκέτο "μπουμ" θα λέγαμε. Μήπως έχει ιδιαίτερη χρήση στις αραβικές χώρες, ή εκεί που βρίσκεσαι;


Ποια η γνώμη σας;


----------



## SBE (Apr 8, 2014)

Συμφωνώ με αυτόν που λέει ότι το καμπούμ είναι περιορισμένης χρήσης- εγώ το έχω δει σε αγγλόφωνα κόμιξ ka-boom και ka-pow (για τις γροθιές), και υποθέτω το κα- είναι επιτακτικό ή κάτι τέτοιο. Όπως και το ka-ching (kerching), του ντιν που κάνουν οι ταμειακές μηχανές και που έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει στη Λεξιλογία, το shazam/ kazam που είναι κι αυτή φτιαχτή λέξη τύπου άμπρακατάμπρα κλπ κλπ.


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2014)

...
*kerching *και ka-ching! (και bang bang)

—Let's blow this popsicle stand, boys!
—Kaboom?
—Yes, Rico, kaboom.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2014)

Εγώ πάντως που το έβαλα εδώ το *καμπούμ* σαν απόδοση για το *kablooey*, το θεώρησα πιο εντυπωσιακό, πιο μπουμ από το σκέτο _μπουμ_. Άλλωστε, το νήμα hawk a loogie έχει δείξει ότι πρέπει να προσέχεις και τις ηχομιμητικές σου, γιατί δεν αποκλείεται να έρθει ο Ζάζουλας και να σου πει «Ε, όχι και μπουμ, κοτζάμ kablooey!».


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 8, 2014)

Αμερικανιά πρέπει να είναι. Να τι μου απάντησε και ο φίλος:


> για να είμαι ειλικρινής, το καμπούμ δεν το έχω ακούσει από Άραβες αν και είμαι σίγουρος ότι το καταλαβαίνουν λόγω του ότι είναι αυτό που λέμε ηχοποίητη ή ηχομιμητική λέξη. Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι χρησιμοποιείται και στα γαλλικά και ισπανικά. Εγώ πρώτη φορά την είδα/άκουσα σε Τομ και Τζέρι.


----------



## Earion (Apr 8, 2014)

Το *καμπούμ *ακουγόταν στην ταινία The Beast (ή The Beast of War) του 1988. Άρα προϋπήρχε.


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2014)

...
OED:

*ka-boom*, _int._ and _n._ orig. U.S.

Brit. /kəˈbuːm/, /kaˈbuːm/, U.S. /kəˈbum/, /kɑˈbum/ 
Forms: 18– *ka-boom*, 18– *ker-boom*, 19– *ca-boom*; Forms with o occurring three or more times are also occas. attested. 

A._ int._ Representing the sound of a loud explosion or bang. 

*1876* E. Field _Slug 14_ The cannon pointed upwards—then kerchuck! Fix! snap! ker-boom! Slug 14's grotesque form Sails out to ride a race upon the storm. *1940* _Washington Post_ 9 Apr. 10/7 Ka-boom! Ka-boom! Ka-boom! *1980* T. Wolfe_ Right Stuff_ (1981) viii. 173 Kaboom!—it blew up.

Στη διάδοσή του και στα ελληνικά πρέπει να συνέβαλαν καθοριστικά τα κόμιξ.


----------



## Tapioco (Apr 9, 2014)

Στα ιταλικά υπάρχει το *ta-pum*.

Το χρησιμοποιούσαν οι Ιταλοί στρατιώτες, κατά τον Α' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο, για να περιγράψουν ηχομιμητικά τους μεμονωμένους πυροβολισμούς που προέρχονταν από τους Αυστριακούς ελεύθερους σκοπευτές των απέναντι χαρακωμάτων. 

Είναι και ο τίτλος ενός πολύ γνωστού canto alpino.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 9, 2014)

Εδώ ταιριάζει και αυτό (με υπότιτλους, που πολύ χρειάζονται)  :


----------



## bernardina (Apr 24, 2014)

Δεν θυμάμαι αν έχω αναφέρει το_* φσιφσόν*_ --πρόκειται για το *πσεκαστήρι που *πσεκάζουμε τα ρούχα με νερό πριν τα σιδερώσουμε.


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2015)

Καλημέρες


----------



## daeman (Oct 28, 2015)

Elsa said:


> ...
> Και τον ήχο που κάνουν οι πασατέμποι: τσάκα-τσούκα
> (απ' όπου και ο γραφικός "Βασανιάρης Τσακατσούκας, πάω αργά γιατί βιάζομαι -η ζωή είναι ένα παραμύθι", αν θυμάστε, που γύρναγε στα Εξάρχεια)



Ο τσακατσούκας (1931) - Πέτρος Κυριακός


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 22, 2015)

Αυτό το διαμαντάκι πάει σίγουρα εδώ:






*Comic strip - Serge Gainsbourg, Brigitte Bardot*

Viens petite fille dans mon comic strip 
Viens faire des bull’s, viens faire des WIP! 
Des CLIP! CRAP! des BANG! des VLOP! et des ZIP! 
SHEBAM! POW! BLOP! WIZZ! 

J’distribue les swings et les uppercuts 
Ça fait VLAM! ça fait SPLATCH! et ça fait CHTUCK! 
Ou bien BOMP! ou HUMPF! parfois même PFFF! 

SHEBAM! POW! BLOP! WIZZ! 

Viens petite fille dans mon comic strip 
Viens faire des bull’s, viens faire des WIP! 
Des CLIP! CRAP! des BANG! des VLOP! et des ZIP! 
SHEBAM! POW! BLOP! WIZZ! 


Viens avec moi par dessus les buildings 
Ça fait WHIN! quand on s’envole et puis KLING! 
Après quoi je fais TILT! et ça fait BOING! 

SHEBAM! POW! BLOP! WIZZ! 

Viens petite fille dans mon comic strip 
Viens faire des bull’s, viens faire des WIP! 
Des CLIP! CRAP! des BANG! des VLOP! et des ZIP! 
SHEBAM! POW! BLOP! WIZZ! 

N’aie pas peur bébé agrippe-toi CHRACK! 
Je suis là CRASH! pour te protéger TCHLACK! 

Ferme les yeux CRACK! embrasse-moi SMACK! 
SHEBAM! POW! BLOP! WIZZ! 
SHEBAM! POW! BLOP! WIZZZZZ!


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2015)

Τι ξεθάβει κανείς σ' αυτό το ίντερνετ από ένα παρελθόν που ζήσαμε σε άλλη διάσταση...


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2020)

Ντον Μάρτιν, στο περιοδικό MAD.
Ελάχιστο δείγμα, γιατί ο Ντον Μάρτιν τα είχε ψωμοτύρι τα ηχοποίητα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2020)

daeman said:


> Ελάχιστο δείγμα, γιατί ο Ντον Μάρτιν τα είχε ψωμοτύρι τα ηχοποίητα.



In episode No. 307, "The Day the Earth Stood Stupid" (2001), of Matt Groening's science-fiction animated television series _Futurama_, lead character Hermes Conrad mentions a planet called "Don Martin 3" that went "kerflooey", an homage to one of Martin's sound effects.

The "Stranded in Space" film shown on TV's _Mystery Science Theater 3000_ (episode 305) included various visual weapon sound effects (e.g., a gun with a flag which pops out, bearing the sound effect "BANG!"). After a stick of dynamite produced a banner reading "KACHOW", one of the show's characters wondered, "Kachow? _Kachow?!_ What, is Don Martin working with you guys now?!"  








Don Martin (cartoonist) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------

